# Water Heater Noise



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello Fellow Outbackers!

We took our 2004 25RSS for its maiden voyage this year to Myrtle Beach.

Set up, connected to water supply,...no problem first day, but in middle of night, loud humming noise coming from water heater! Woke up husband, he turned off water, humming stopped....we went back to bed.

Next day, no noise when we turned on water, BUT everytime we turn hot water on at ANY FAUCET, there is loud hum coming from water heater. This occurs whether the water heater switch is on or off to heat the water.

So basically water heater hums loud when we turn any faucet to hot side and regardless of whether water is hot or not and regardless if water heater switch is turned on or not.

any ideas..?

thanks,
Sandra


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

My guess would be a check valve. They can make noise and still work OK.


----------

